# Maxspect XF150 and XF350



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a Maxspect 150 - and it consistently has the same issue with the wires getting exposed in the motor block. I am on my 3rd XF150 motor block (1st 2 were warranty replacements - this is a known problem). I am well outside my warranty period (bought in 2015). 

I really don't want to buy a XF150 motor block - this wire problem seems to be recurring. Just wondering if the XF350 motor blocks will fit the XF150 rotors/magnet blocks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought a pair of the orig release XF150's in late 2014 and sure enough, the outer insulation sheath split and replaced in the spring of 2015. Before my departure to Calgary in the summer of 2018, the sheaths were still holding. I'll ask my colleague how they are holding up.

I would contact Carlos at CoralVue if the XF350 motorblocks are backwards compatible.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

wtac said:


> I bought a pair of the orig release XF150's in late 2014 and sure enough, the outer insulation sheath split and replaced in the spring of 2015. Before my departure to Calgary in the summer of 2018, the sheaths were still holding. I'll ask my colleague how they are holding up.
> 
> I would contact Carlos at CoralVue if the XF350 motorblocks are backwards compatible.


good idea thanks,


----------

